# Proyecto programacion, puerto paralelo y modo gráfico en c++



## sant (Mar 30, 2011)

Hola gente del Foro:: Necesito ayuda. En la facu me piden que haga un proyecto para informatica II. Además de la programación ( en C++) debemos usar el modo gráfico, puerto paralelo y archivos de datos. Puede ser que usemos alguna de estas cosas o una combinación de 2, o todas.. El problema es que no se me ocurre nada. Si,si, ya sé. Con la cantidad de cosas que se  podrían hacer con eso!!! pero es que no me decido. 
Agradezco todos los aporttes


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2011)

Arma un circuito de potencia para un motor PaP y luego un programa que efectúe operaciones con este. Arranque, parada, aceleración, inversión de giro, vuelta al punto de origen, Etc


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi sant,
tienes experiencia en programacion o electronica?
Para estos casos utilizo Visual C Express y OpenGL,
habria que ver que tipo de graficos quieres 2D o 3D,
podrias hacer una simulacion del giro del motor
cotrolado por el puerto paralelo y que guarde los
movimientos en un archivo de texto.


----------



## sant (Abr 5, 2011)

Gracias por sus ideas. Tengo pensado algo como esto: un autito, con transmicion tipo oruga, que lleve dos motores PaP (uno para cada correa) y manejarlo mediante teclado o jostik (como se escriba), con cuatro movimientos: adelante, atrás, giro derecha y giro izquierda. Tambien me gustaría ir guardando las instrucciones en un archivo para luego, a traves del modo gráfico, recrear los movimientos del autito en pantala. 
¿Que tal?


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 5, 2011)

Hi Sant,
Me parece muy buena tu idea , el programa no debería ser problema.
Ya has trabajado motores PAP?


----------



## sant (Abr 6, 2011)

Si, un poco de motores hice,  Como programas para hacer que gire en los dos sentidos y variar su velocidad de giro cambiando los tiempos entre pulsos. Eso nomás es todo lo que trabajé con PaP. 
¿que les parece la idea?? ¿complicada??   se haceptan sugerencias, aún.


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 6, 2011)

Me parece muy bien tu idea, solo una pregunta
Hay opcin de cambiar el puerto paralelo por el serial?


----------



## sant (Abr 6, 2011)

No , debo trabajar con el paralelo. es una de las consignas del proyecto.. 
¿Será muy complicado intentar hacerlo inalámbrico?? Porque eso de que esté atado del cable para conectarlo al puerto es muy engorroso...


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 6, 2011)

Hi, 
No, no es muy complicado, existen muchos adaptadores inalambricos 
Bluetooh, zigbee, RF o wifi pero la mayoria son para USB o RS232.
Por eso te preguntaba si podias cambiar el paralelo por serial,
por que el puerto paralelo es el de alcance mas corto.
Yo he utilizado los modulos de Lantronix

http://www.lantronix.com/device-networking/wireless.html

Sí no es necesario que en la primera etapa se inalambrico
dejalo para una segunda versión.


----------



## sant (Abr 9, 2011)

me parece muy interesante tu aporte. pero lo tendr{e en cuenta para la segunda parte.. gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 9, 2011)

Ok, Si ocupas ayuda con la programacion C++ 
cuenta conmigo, minimo hacemos el intento...


----------

